# Aire at St Valerie sur Somme



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

The aire has recently been tidied up and extended.It now has barriers in place and you pay when you leave!!2 EURO'S for 2hours 8 for 24hours etc.Be careful when you leave!The machine scans your ticket.I made a hash of it and ended up either having to pay 56 euro's or ringing the help line which i did.The operative was round in 5mins.I did suggest that the instructions should be not just in French but other languages!!Nice Aire and an interesting place to stay.If you get chance take the "Chemin de feu"Steam Train!to Le Crotoy.great trip around the bay.You can stay at Le Crotoy and get a later train back.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

And when we were there a couple of weeks ago the card machine was busted so I had to feed notes into the slot.

It worked OK but I was pleased I had a €10 note, rather than having to watch a large denomination note disappear into the slot . . . fingers crossed the while! 8O 

Might be worth making sure you have a "tenner" if you go there soon?

Dave


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Nice place and had a good market the day we were there with Champagne at 12.5 euros 8)


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We were there last Wednesday night and initially had problems with ticket scanning in the morning. I was trying to insert it into a slot, which didn't exist, but it just needed to be held over the surface of the ticket reader.

There really is now masses of room, yet when we arrived almost all of the vans were bunched up in one section. We spent a long time trying to think up possible explanations for this. It reminded me of a recent thread about the herding behaviour of motorhomers. We chose an empty section of the site - hope that doesn't mean we're unsociable. 

 


Chris


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

yes a nice aire and the spaces are nice and big.
Walk into the towm in 10-15 mins

Lovely harbour and the river estuary is nice. They have sheep grazin on the river edge which being salt water gives salt marsh lamb.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Certainly one of our favourite places and some excellent restaurants. Galleria cafe has free WiFi.
Gerry


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

we were there on Friday last, and had no problem getting a ticket or paying / exiting. you have a bar code printed ticket, which you "show" the payment machine, then pay with notes / coins or credit card. You then (within 30 minutes) show the bar code to the exit machine and it should let you out. 
I updated the MHF entry with the details on Tuesday.
There was a problem when we were leaving, however, a French MH was trying to get in, but the barrier wouldn't rise; local police were in attendance! 
Wish we had nice enough weather to sit outside - it teemed down all the time we were there :roll:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Does this site have EHU and is it open all year round?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Definately no electric. Fresh water/waste/toilet emptying /illuminated.
Book says all year


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if larger motorhomes can use this aire 8.7 m


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

DABurleigh said:


> Yes


Thanx for info Daburleigh we may use this as our first stop on our next trip


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

I much prefer the Aire at Le crotoy basically the otherside of the bay by the Marina , absolutly huge Aire with great friday markey and no barriers so free for lunch or if they "dont catch you"  flat sany surface with short walk to the train which goes round bay to st valery and NO HEIGHT/ LENGHT restrictions.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Bays are not marked out and there is plenty of space.The entrance is not on a main road so if you can get to the entrance okay I imagine it would be fine.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, loads of room, no marked bays - all gravel.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Proof 

Saint Valery sur Somme aire:









Russell, the Le Crotoy marina aire (there is another smaller one the other side of town) is OK when dry, but can get a bit of a sandy quagmire after a dose of rain.

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Google earth view

Aire


----------



## zack (Jun 16, 2007)

Whilst we were there, there were two 10 metre plus motorhomes parked up


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Yes large vans are OK, and Bread lady comes around at about 9.30 each morning. We were there early July as the barriers were being installed and we will be back.


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Thank you all for the feedback as it was listed in the aire book as not suitable for larger motorhomes.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Zepp said:


> Thank you all for the feedback as it was listed in the aire book as not suitable for larger motorhomes.


Now if only you'd checked our database first :wink: ....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=683

Pete


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

peejay said:


> Zepp said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you all for the feedback as it was listed in the aire book as not suitable for larger motorhomes.
> ...


So true Pete but alot of the time when we are away abroad we dont get on line much , sometimes we dont even know where we are going lol

thanx for link


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

We have stayed on it in 10.5 metre RV . Access roads are easy.


----------

